# Peterborough Gazebo



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

We used the Gazebo last night, excellant piece of kit, sat probably thirty people in comfort. With another twenty vans arriving today from MHF it might be fun with 70 in there. Good luck marshalls, you are doing a great job.


----------

